# Drilled Plate And Clamps For Milling On Small Parts



## cathead (Mar 15, 2015)

Today I made a drilled and tapped aluminum plate and made the bolts, nuts, and clamps for a handy
jig to use on the milling machine.  The holes are spaced one inch apart the long way of the plate.
It can be used vertically or horizontally and can be removed and replaced using the vise indexer.
I don't think I am done with this project as it will probably need several bolt lengths and maybe a
couple 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 more clamps.


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Mar 15, 2015)

How thick is that plate? Looks like something I could use.


----------



## randyc (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice work and no doubt that it will be useful !


----------



## cathead (Mar 15, 2015)

rrjohnso2000 said:


> How thick is that plate? Looks like something I could use.


The plate is aluminum and thickness is 3/8 inch.  I probably would have used a piece if hot rolled material
if I had it on hand.  The dimensions are 8 inches wide and 3 inches high.


----------



## gt40 (Mar 16, 2015)

I could have used that today...


----------



## darkzero (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice, I started making a tooling plate too. Mine is 5x7 & 3/4 thick. I got the idea from Tom Lipton,  he showed them for use in both the mill & lathe.


----------



## COMachinist (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice plate! I'm more interested in the Vice stop? That is nice a vise stop. Great work.
CH


----------



## cathead (Mar 19, 2015)

Ahh, the vice stop!  I got my 8 inch Kurt on E-BAY and it came with the bar that mounts on the
back of the vice.  At the time I didn't know what it was for.  About a month ago I realized what 
that part was for and had to look around the shop until found it.  At that point. I mounted it on 
the vice and made up the rest of the holding devices having seen what they look like in some 
photos on some machinist pages.  The square pieces were made from some 6061 T35 bar I had
laying around.  I think the material is one inch square.  After boring 3/4 inch holes in the aluminum, 
I used a slitting saw and bored and tapped so the Allen head bolts could pinch on the bar. 
For small parts, I added a 1/4 inch rod to reach into tight places.  I have to say it is a handy thing
to have on a vice not to mention a fun little project.  I would be happy to take some better photos
if anyone wants a better view.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 19, 2015)

Sweet!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brav65 (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice ideas, I love all the ingenuity on this forum!


----------



## Andre (Mar 19, 2015)

Very nice, I made a tilting one with a protractor along with guide alignment pins. Not as handy as I thought it would be, but for a quick angle on the edge of a part it is very handy!




 (won't let me post JUST the link, sorry)


----------

